# Five things you might be surprised affect weight



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2018)

People might think battling obesity is down to sheer willpower, but medical research says otherwise. Here are five potentially surprising factors that can affect your weight, as unearthed by The Truth About Obesity .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43822604


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 29, 2018)

Did you get to see the programme? I thought it was very good


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Did you get to see the programme? I thought it was very good


Recorded, but still unwatched! I've been so busy lately, with the house move and everything


----------

